# better standard of living



## badge88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all. Myself and my gf were thinking about emigrating to canada. Our standard of life here in ireland is really non existent. We both work. I'm a postman and my gf is a qualified hairdresser/stylist. We have two young kids and a mortgage. The value of the house has dropped by half in the last five years. We are working just to pay the tax man and banks. We have very little time with the kids and its stressing both of us out. We were wondering if anyone had any information about moving abroad while our house is in negative equity. Ideally we'd sell the house and the bank would waive the negative equity but thats not goin to happen anytime soon. Thanks all


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

badge88 said:


> Hi all. Myself and my gf were thinking about emigrating to canada. Our standard of life here in ireland is really non existent. We both work. I'm a postman and my gf is a qualified hairdresser/stylist. We have two young kids and a mortgage. The value of the house has dropped by half in the last five years. We are working just to pay the tax man and banks. We have very little time with the kids and its stressing both of us out. We were wondering if anyone had any information about moving abroad while our house is in negative equity. Ideally we'd sell the house and the bank would waive the negative equity but thats not goin to happen anytime soon. Thanks all


If you are thinking about moving to Canada, doubt if postman and hairstylist are on the list of jobs that would qualify either of you for a visa. Even if they were, how would moving here give you more time with the kids, you would still have to work to pay the mortgage or rent and the tax man, it's not cheap here either.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gringotim said:


> If you are thinking about moving to Canada, doubt if postman and hairstylist are on the list of jobs that would qualify either of you for a visa. Even if they were, how would moving here give you more time with the kids, you would still have to work to pay the mortgage or rent and the tax man, it's not cheap here either.



While their occupations are not on the list of jobs that would qualify them for a visa, the economy in Canada is far better than the economy in Ireland so if they were able to emigrate their standard of living (time with kids, etc.) would likely improve.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

colchar said:


> While their occupations are not on the list of jobs that would qualify them for a visa, the economy in Canada is far better than the economy in Ireland so if they were able to emigrate their standard of living (time with kids, etc.) would likely improve.


How would coming to Canada give them more time with the kids? they would still be working to pay all the bills, are you suggesting a postman and hair stylist work longer hours in Ireland than in Canada?


----------



## badge88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Neither of us have been to canada or lived abroad for a significant time. Its just an idea at the moment. But the taxes here in ireland are draconian at the moment, you're working every hour god sends just to get by. Added to that, they're lumping more taxes on to us next year. I got mates living over there and they love it. Like I said its just an idea at the moment.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

badge88 said:


> Neither of us have been to canada or lived abroad for a significant time. Its just an idea at the moment. But the taxes here in ireland are draconian at the moment, you're working every hour god sends just to get by. Added to that, they're lumping more taxes on to us next year. I got mates living over there and they love it. Like I said its just an idea at the moment.


I totally understand, I feel the same way about Canada, which is why we are leaving at our earliest convenience. If we didn`t both have good jobs, we would have left years ago. For years I wanted to move to the US, but the rules just wouldn`t allow it, so I had to suck it up and look for somewhere else for when we retire. And I don't want to be a gloomy gus, but if you don't have a skill that's on the list for a work visa, or tons of $$$$ to invest, you probably would have no chance of being allowed to live here, so don't spend to much time dreaming of coming to Canada, you'll just get more depressed when it doesn't happen, and all could be for naught, it's not the easiest country to get into, and its not as cheap to live here as you may think. Good Luck with whatever you do


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't think there's a chance that you can move to Canada, as there's no visa that would fit you.

You can have a look at the US, as they are having a Green Card lottery every year (somewhere near the end of the year, october). But last year, only Northern Ireland qualified. Don't know where you live.

I would have a look at other countries in Europa, as there are no restrictions for you moving there.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gringotim said:


> How would coming to Canada give them more time with the kids? they would still be working to pay all the bills, are you suggesting a postman and hair stylist work longer hours in Ireland than in Canada?



Most likely they would, yes. In Canada, which has a better and stronger economy, their wages/salaries would be higher meaning that they wouldn't have to work as many hours per week. Our taxes are also lower so people get to keep more of the money they earn.

A friend of mine from university became a postman here and he is done by noon every day in the summer because he is addicted to golf and finishing his rounds by noon means he is on the first tee early each afternoon and gets 18 holes in and still makes it home at the same time most other people do.


----------



## Sunshinegirl_X (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Diamond Global are looking for 80 Hairdressers to go to Canada from Ireland. A national chain in Canada are recruiting for a lot of salons they are opening across canada. The company are coming across for interviews and trade tests start of August. This is a rare opportunity. I have an interview and am flying to dublin for the day.
Contact diamond global ca send in resume and the ireland office will contact you.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Badge, if cold and high-tax Canada is not an option, what about sunny Australia? I don't know. I'm a Yank. Perhaps Australia has easier rules for the Irish than the Canadians have. I don't know what the Aussie sun and air does to people but it seems to have taken a lot of skinny, sallow, sickly Brits and turned them over the years into strapping and optimistic always smiling Aussies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunshinegirl_X said:


> Hi,
> 
> Diamond Global are looking for 80 Hairdressers to go to Canada from Ireland.


Why import these people if there are local hairdressers looking for jobs? Well, at least they are looking for a job that pays more then minimum wage. Lots of these people are also forced to become self-employed once they are trained to do the job.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Diamond Global certainly paints a marvelous picture for those hairstylists coming to Canada. Unfortunately, I think their picture is much rosier than reality. According to one article a hairstylist can make* up to* $80,000 a year but according to another site the avg wage is about $16/hr. But it may still be better than what you are experiencing now in Ireland. All the best to you. 

Canada head hunts Donegal hairdressers

Hair Stylist / Hairdresser Salary Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Badge, if cold and high-tax Canada is not an option, what about sunny Australia?



You are demonstrating your ignorance of Canada as not all of it experiences the same weather. And while taxes are higher than the US we get an awful lot for those taxes and many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason. At least nobody here is going to go bankrupt because they had the temerity to get sick.






> Perhaps Australia has easier rules for the Irish than the Canadians have.



What are you talking about? What rules does Canada have for the Irish?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luvcanada said:


> Diamond Global certainly paints a marvelous picture for those hairstylists coming to Canada. Unfortunately, I think their picture is much rosier than reality. According to one article a hairstylist can make* up to* $80,000 a year but according to another site the avg wage is about $16/hr. But it may still be better than what you are experiencing now in Ireland. All the best to you.
> 
> Canada head hunts Donegal hairdressers
> 
> Hair Stylist / Hairdresser Salary Canada




Gotta love how they say 'up to $80k' so as to entice people who don't look into it too thoroughly.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

colchar said:


> You are demonstrating your ignorance of Canada as not all of it experiences the same weather. And while taxes are higher than the US we get an awful lot for those taxes and many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason. At least nobody here is going to go bankrupt because they had the temerity to get sick.
> 
> 
> colchar, I suppose you have the usual fervent patriotism of the immigrant, and God bless you for that. Canada must be happy to have you. This isn't the forum to address in depth your many misconceptions, but if you read enough of this forum and others for expats, you;ll see that the overwhelming number of Canadians who do leave do so because of the crippling (let me say that again, CRIPPLING) high taxes and the nasty weather 10 months of the year. Florida, of course, became a super rich state because of the tens of thousands of Canadian snow birds who flock annually to the state, with those who can NEVER leaving. Also, I believe statistics show that about 100 Canadians come to the US for medical treatment that they can't get quickly in Canada. But given all that, of course 99.9999 percent of Canadians, even expats, are fiercely patriotic and wouldn't want to be mistaken for an American for anything in the world. That's great.
> ...


 - Again, you seem to have little reading comprehension. I was just wondering whether Australia might have some special places for Irish, which you Scots treated brutally, stealing their land, and condemning tens of thousands to starvation, I might add. Given what you Scots did to Ireland, I just don't understand how you can pull your head out from behind a Canadian glacier to try and gratuitiousy criticize America, which wasn't even mentioned in this threat before you brought it up.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, I think this message is way to personal and very offensive/obnoxious.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Wow, I think this message is way to personal and very offensive/obnoxious.


I never brought up the USA. If he was going to be nasty, as when he wrote: "And while taxes are higher than the US we get an awful lot for those taxes and many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason. At least nobody here is going to go bankrupt because they had the temerity to get sick."

So, when this native-born Scot said "many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason" and i saw his statement about the Irish, while though he didn't say anything bad about the Irish, well, I know exactly what the Scots did to the Irish for centuries, and so, for him to get on his high horse about America, I thought I'd just remind him about how his ancestors went about committing rape, murder and thuggery for centuries, and loved doing it, because, after all, they were just Irish and Catholic. These Scots descendants, now calling themselves "Northern Ireland," the Protestant beachhead on Eire, were the ones shooting down Catholic women and children on the streets of Belfast not 20 years ago. Scots have no reason at all to go on criticizing any countries in the New World. If they come over, they should be thankful and keep their mouths shut about local stuff


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Please MasOMenos, do not place the blame of centuries of injustice against the Irish on the shoulders of Colchar. As far as we know he never hurt any Irish person and is certainly not responsible for the crimes or injustices imposed on the Irish by his ancestors or other Scots who lived before he was born. Likewise, we would be wrong to blame you for the slave trade in United States or the genocide and mistreatment of the aboriginals in the Americas or the internment of the Japanese during WW II. So, please chill.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> - Again, you seem to have little reading comprehension. I was just wondering whether Australia might have some special places for Irish, which you Scots treated brutally, stealing their land, and condemning tens of thousands to starvation, I might add. Given what you Scots did to Ireland, I just don't understand how you can pull your head out from behind a Canadian glacier to try and gratuitiousy criticize America, which wasn't even mentioned in this threat before you brought it up.



Your ignorance is astounding - where is a facepalm smilie when one is so desperately needed? And let me guess, you're a Plastic Paddy aren't you?

If you are going to be so quick to criticize Canada you had best be ready to take criticism of the US in return.

And why would either Canada or Australia have special places for the Irish?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I never brought up the USA. If he was going to be nasty, as when he wrote: "And while taxes are higher than the US we get an awful lot for those taxes and many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason. At least nobody here is going to go bankrupt because they had the temerity to get sick."



I wasn't being nasty at all. You made some underhanded jibes at Canada so I merely pointed out that the US is far from the paradise that some seem to think it is. Maybe if the US education system was better you would have grasped that.





> So, when this native-born Scot said "many of us wouldn't exchange our system for yours for any reason" and i saw his statement about the Irish



First of all, I am a native born Canadian (the Scots flag in my profile was a mistake when registering that I haven't bothered to correct) who moved back to Scotland as a child before returning to Canada.

Second, if you think a comparison of Canada and the US somehow references the Irish then the US education system is much much worse than I had previously thought.




> while though he didn't say anything bad about the Irish, well, I know exactly what the Scots did to the Irish for centuries, and so, for him to get on his high horse about America, I thought I'd just remind him about how his ancestors went about committing rape, murder and thuggery for centuries, and loved doing it, because, after all, they were just Irish and Catholic. These Scots descendants, now calling themselves "Northern Ireland," the Protestant beachhead on Eire, were the ones shooting down Catholic women and children on the streets of Belfast not 20 years ago. Scots have no reason at all to go on criticizing any countries in the New World. If they come over, they should be thankful and keep their mouths shut about local stuff



Yeah, because the Scots are to blame for everything. The English and Irish never did anything wrong eh? And it was all Scots, rather than one segment of their population. Right, sure it was. If you believe that your understanding of history is appalling but hardly surprising if you went to school in the US and are, as I strongly suspect, a Plastic Paddy.

And you are ignorantly assuming that someone who is of Scots descent is a Protestant - there are millions of Catholics in Scotland and a great many of them, including myself, are descended from Irish Catholic immigrants.

It is especially funny seeing an American criticize any other country's actions as the US has an appalling history of interference and of ill treatment of indigenous people. It started with the Native Americans and continues to this day in places like Iraq and Afghanistan. People who live in glass houses and all that.......


----------

